# Bildbearbeitung in Eclipse-RCP-Anwendung



## bschaeferx (13. Mrz 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich entwickle gerade eine Eclipse-RCP-Anwendung, die unter anderem eine simple Bildverarbeitungsfunktionalität haben soll, d.h. eigentlich soll nur ein Bild angezeigt werden und darauf soll ein Bereich auswählbar sein. Ich hatte vor, das ganze mit Java2D und GLF zu machen und wollte nur mal wissen, ob das der richtige Ansatz ist oder ich da total auf dem Holzweg bin. Falls es für sowas schon fertige Libraries gibt, wäre ich für einen Hinweis natürlich dankbar. Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.

Grüße,
Benedikt


----------



## Wildcard (13. Mrz 2008)

Eclipse verwendet SWT, also solltest du auch SWT verwenden. Swing und SWT zu mischen ist schrecklich, glaub mir.
*verschieb*


----------



## bschaefer (13. Mrz 2008)

Ist Java 2D denn Swing? Ich hab mir das Tutorial "A Simple Image Viewer" von Eclipse.org angeschaut, zur Darstellung wird dort auch Java 2D verwendet.


----------



## Wildcard (13. Mrz 2008)

Der? http://www.eclipse.org/articles/Article-Image-Viewer/Image_viewer.html
Was ist daran Java 2D?


----------



## bschaefer (14. Mrz 2008)

da ist kein Java 2D dran, hatte mich noch mit einem anderen Text vertan. Wie auch immer, reicht die Funktionalität von SWT denn aus, um sowas zu machen? Ist Draw2D vielleicht der bessere Weg?


----------



## Wildcard (14. Mrz 2008)

Um was zu machen? Ein Bild anzuzeigen?  :bahnhof: 


> Ist Draw2D vielleicht der bessere Weg?


Draw2D ist für Graphen.


----------



## bschaefer (14. Mrz 2008)

> Um was zu machen? Ein Bild anzuzeigen?



Nein, wie oben schon geschrieben, muss ich ein Bild anzeigen und darauf einen Bereich auswählbar machen, so wie man das halt aus Gimp oder Photoshop oder so kennt. Wahrscheinlich brauche ich mehrere Ebenen, eine für das Bild, eine für die Auswahl, die als Rechteck darüber gezeichnet wird. Die Frage ist, mache ich das mit SWT, Draw2D (das ja auf SWT aufbaut) oder Java 2D (auch das ist mit SWT möglich, hab da eben nen Artikel von IBM gelesen). Egal, wofür ich mich entscheide, ich müsste mich neu einarbeiten, wollte aber nur sicher gehen, dass ich nicht den ganz falschen Ansatz wähle.


----------



## Wildcard (14. Mrz 2008)

Definitiv nicht mit Java2D. Draw2D macht eigentlich nur Sinn wenn du einen Graph zeichnen möchtest. Solange es beim Bild bleibt -> SWT.


----------



## bschaefer (14. Mrz 2008)

Meine ersten Versuche, das ganze in SWT umzusetzen, waren schon recht erfolgreich, vielen Dank!


----------

